# FreeBSD on AT91SAM9260 / SAM9G20 and AT91SAM9x25



## grp62 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm new to freeBSD FreeBSD and *I*'m interested to run this OS on a platform based on AT91SAM9G20 or AT91SAM9x25 SoC. Does anyone know what is the status about the support of the AT91SAM9260 SoC? As the AT91SAM9G20 is very similar to the AT91SAM9260, *I* suppose that the porting effort should not be very important. 

I saw in the http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm that the AT91RM9200 was already supported. What are the devices supported for the AT91RM9200 SoC? According to you what is the effort in order to add the support of the AT91SAM9x25 SoC in FreeBSD?

Thanks in advance for your comments and suggestions.
greg


----------

